
Roy Moore, Alabama Judge, Suspended Over Gay Marriage Stance - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/07/us/judge-roy-moore-alabama-same-sex-marriage.htmlz
======
DerekL
The URL seems to have an extra “z” at the end.

